

DVD delivery is a declining monopoly. Netflix is right to focus on streaming. - dbreunig
http://drewb.org/post/10448031584/netflix-won-dvds-time-to-focus-on-streaming

======
Shrhrw
Interesting take on the matter. Have you read this article?

<http://www.appleoutsider.com/2011/09/20/netflixpr/>

link to discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3018573>

~~~
dbreunig
Yes I did. Apple certainly has a better consumer facing voice than Netflix,
especially when deprecating services.

